

Ye Olde Scamme - barry-cotter
http://yorksranter.wordpress.com/2009/07/12/ye-olde-scamme/

======
anulman
Am I dense (highly possible/probable) for not seeing an original argument the
author is trying to make?

(Note: I'm seriously wondering if I'm missing something, especially since it's
early and I'm not a morning person.)

------
balding_n_tired
Carlo Ponzi was not a Sicilian. Even the old Kingdom of Two Sicilies ended
well south of Emilia Romagna.

------
hvs
And what exactly does being Jewish have to do with it? I'm not one to cry
"Anti-semitic!" at the drop of a hat, but this guy has me wondering..

~~~
sethg
Madoff's marks trusted him because he belonged to their ethnic group. That
ethnic group happened to be "Jews" but it would have worked just as well with
"Italians", "African-Americans", "Swedes"....

~~~
yummyfajitas
As an Italian American who knows plenty of African Americans, I don't think it
would have worked just as well with either group. I suspect it might have
worked similarly well with Indians, however.

Not all groups have the same level of in-group trust and out-of-group
suspicion.

